# Vomiting



## missmiserable (Jun 30, 2010)

does anyone vomit alot and has anyone lost any weight


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

missmiserable said:


> does anyone vomit alot and has anyone lost any weight


I have been on the IBSD forums for two years or so and have not seen that posted. Are you extremely constipated? Has this been going on long, is it severe? If so, you may need to go to the ER. I hope you have been evaluated by a doctor. If you have been vomiting for several days with weight loss, you could be dehydrated and need urgent treatment. If it is only when you have a bowel movement and infrequent, I have heard about that happening but do not know why. You may want to try your question in the thread under IBS-D, IBS-C, IBS-A or other GI disease groups such as crohns or UC.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

missmiserable said:


> does anyone vomit alot and has anyone lost any weight


Are you IBS D?I only ask this because Zofran/Odansetron is for vomiting but also helps with IBS D or so I'm told.Could you try this medication?


----------



## IBSD88 (Mar 23, 2009)

I take motilium for sickness, it works well for me but not for everyone, and doctors in their unscientific way will say 50% of people on IBS find it makes symptoms worse and 50% find it makes symptoms better.I only take it as and when required but you can take it all the time if needed.


----------



## Lady Samantha (Aug 14, 2010)

missmiserable said:


> does anyone vomit alot and has anyone lost any weight


I don't vomit a lot. I only starting vomitting from this around November, and it's about once a month. I usually lose some weight with it, but I am still overweight...working on both simultaneously is hard. Anyway, for me I can't take anything. I find pepto constipates me more. But I also don't vomit a lot. If you are seriously vomitting more than once a day for several days or months...I think you should go to your PCP or Gastroenterologist. It could be you have gall stones or a blockage--or something less severe like a virus.


----------

